# Symptoms of a bad modem/wifi router?



## ProfitOfDoom

I have time warmer now "spectrum" Cable Internet. I bought this Netgear Nighthawk model shown here... http://www.bestbuy.com/site/netgear...3-0-cable-modem-black/4403100.p?skuId=4403100

As of about a month ago or so I been having problems with the internet dropping out,I had the cable repair come to the house and check and said he did see a loose connection on the pole,and maybe a bit of corrosion on one of the coaxial cable outside in my box,,So he went around tightened and replaced a few cable ends. For a solid week or so there was No issues and then a drop out,then good a few days then another drop out. This went on for a few weeks,then It got worse so I made another call,And they came back out. The guy ran his meter inside and out and said he's getting really good signal and all his numbers are good if not better than they should be "but of course the internet was on when he was here"

Usually just doing the power reset doesnt fix it,I have to unscrew the coaxial cable and screw it back in,,then I start getting a signal. We also have cable television and there hasnt been a issue with that,So I guess that means my router is going bad then,Do you agree? It just seems weird but maybe its just a coincidence that it has been really dropping in and out and it's been really windy today. 

I doubt the cable people will do any more for me as they have already been out twice, I mean electronics dont last forver but I just expect this $230.00 router to last longer than a year and a half. I would also hate to buy another router and still have the same problem,So thats why im here,Does this sound like a router/modem going bad and these are typical signs of failure,Or Do you think I have other issues. Please let me know what you think or maybe something else to check,Thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Do you encounter the issue if you directly connect your computer to the modem?

If not, then it is a router issue. Make sure your router firmware is up to date.


----------



## Intel_man

Cable TV and Cable Internet is usually handled separately. Atleast over here it is... I can have internet outage and I can still watch cable TV. 

On top of doing what voyagerfan has said, I would mark down the time of day the dropouts occur and see if it has any correlation to peak hours of internet usage.


----------



## ProfitOfDoom

I'll look into how to see the latest firmware. Unless it does it automatically,I havent done anything to it since I took it out of the package.
I have my desktop as well as ps4 plugged in with ethernet,When it goes down,You dont get anything from wifi or ethernet ports.


----------



## beers

ProfitOfDoom said:


> When it goes down,You dont get anything from wifi or ethernet ports.


Can you ping other LAN hosts when this happens?  As per others do you see the same behavior when directly connected?


ProfitOfDoom said:


> It just seems weird but maybe its just a coincidence that it has been really dropping in and out and it's been really windy today.



Can you post some SnR line stats from the modem?
http://192.168.100.1


----------

